# NSFW?? Jade Taking Time Out - B&W Candid.



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

Comments welcome.


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Love it


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

I like the idea and the composition, just too many blown highlights IMO


----------



## herbie147 (May 30, 2010)

I dont like the fact that the girl looks quite young, peado's would get their kicks out of that.


----------



## Pieface876 (Nov 14, 2008)

I find their are too many distractions within the image, such as the door, the bin, the fence, the lighter and ciggarettes.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

I don't like it.

I'm not a photography expert but it's not a classy picture when doing that kind of shoot surely it should be done as classy as possible.

Very low rent porn mag material i'm sorry.


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm no expert & have never shot anything alive apart from swans & geese lol,

for me too many distractions i.e cigs & arm of couch, bin & the background hurts my eyes ( if that makes sense ? )

But I like the idea though


----------



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

Eddy said:


> Love it


Thanks Eddy :thumb:



NickTB said:


> I like the idea and the composition, just too many blown highlights IMO





herbie147 said:


> I dont like the fact that the girl looks quite young, peado's would get their kicks out of that.


Just for the record, she is 21 & dont see anything 'dodgy' myself.



Pieface876 said:


> I find their are too many distractions within the image, such as the door, the bin, the fence, the lighter and ciggarettes.


I left the 'trash' in the shot on purpose. It is a totally candid shot & thought
about removing the bin etc in PS but chose to leave them as I think its adds
to the 'run down' sort of look.



gally said:


> I don't like it.
> 
> I'm not a photography expert but it's not a classy picture when doing that kind of shoot surely it should be done as classy as possible.
> 
> Very low rent porn mag material i'm sorry.


The shoot didnt take place in a cluttered doorway. She was taking a break &
I grabbed this in between.



Auto Detox said:


> I'm no expert & have never shot anything alive apart from swans & geese lol,
> 
> for me too many distractions i.e cigs & arm of couch, bin & the background hurts my eyes ( if that makes sense ? )
> 
> But I like the idea though


Thanks AD, like I said, I decided to leave the clutter.
I could go back & shoot it again with all the mess cleared up but it wouldnt
be the same in my opinion 

Thanks for taking the time to comment, everyone has different tastes :thumb:


----------



## HornetSting (May 26, 2010)

I like the shot, just a bit bleached out with the amount of light coming through the door. Nice shot though. Always think the unposed shots are the best anyway.


----------



## herbie147 (May 30, 2010)

> Just for the record, she is 21 & dont see anything 'dodgy' myself.


Thats ok then :thumb:

I didnt know her age, but the first impression I got that it was someone under 16.

Sorry if I offended.


----------



## ipwn (Dec 1, 2009)

AS usual, a picture to describe my opinion .


----------



## JoeNobody (Feb 21, 2010)

herbie147 said:


> Thats ok then :thumb:
> 
> I didnt know her age, but the first impression I got that it was someone under 16.
> 
> Sorry if I offended.


I assumed she was older, but also get the impression that she's under age. Something to do with the proportion, the way her hair covers her face, and the shoes being too big (ok, they're not massively too big, but somehow at first glance they look much bigger than they really are). It's kind of hard to explain, as my brain is saying she's older than my eyes are (if that makes sense), like a magic eye picture - I know what I'm looking at but I see something different. Makes me a little uncomfortable really.


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

I think she's simply UK-sized. I don't see a young girl at all. 

I like the idea, understand where it's coming from. Don't like the shoes - the rest fits nicely. Rushed, cluttered, "i'm busy and don't have time", but the buckled shoes do not match. Agree on the overblown overblown highlights 

All the best photography challenges and makes you think. It makes you wonder about the way it was done and sends a message - really good photography makes you go "huh?". This has a lot of potential IMO. 

Bret


----------



## bunds (Jan 11, 2010)

i like it.:thumb:

is it rude of me to ask if you have any more?:devil:

joking aside :argie:


----------



## raeno (May 4, 2010)

In regard to the bin/**** & lighter/bleeched out look.........................I think it works. IMO in order to highlight the beauty in something, surround it with "uglyier" items. Like a rose within a rubbish dump type thing


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Thanks AD, like I said, I decided to leave the clutter.
I could go back & shoot it again with all the mess cleared up but it wouldnt
be the same in my opinion 

Thanks for taking the time to comment, everyone has different tastes :thumb:[/QUOTE]

Yes I see your point of leaving the clutter it does add to the shot now you've explained, good to see an image from someone elses point of view. I've still got a lot to learn & looking at things differently help bundles

Cheers
Baz


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

It works for me Paul. I understand how hard it can be to just grab a shot like this, totally candid and wrestle with the exposure against that open door so my congrats for managing to make it look so good when I know what my own candids come out like!

OOF cigarettes and lighter provide a lead in for me an the composition looks good from here, did you crop it at all? if so I reckon its spot on.


----------

